# Historical Skylines



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Passau, Germany*


Passau bei Nacht von _darklight auf Flickr


Passau - schwimmende Stadt von Helmut Reichelt auf Flickr


Passau etwas später... von _darklight auf Flickr


----------



## jakub97 (Aug 8, 2011)

Szczecin, Poland


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Moscow*








Cat Morphine


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Bagan (Pagan), Burma (Republic of the Union of Myanmar)*









www.nationalgeographic.com/


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

^^ Impressive


----------



## jakub97 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow  :eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Bergamo, Italy*


Il cuore di Bergamo von vitto.75 auf Flickr


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

Lublin, Poland


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some italian not very famous pearls

*Mantua*


Mantua di DRPG©Ðavide, su Flickr


*Pavia,* (with the alps on the background)


Pavia e le Alpi di Ottiper, su Flickr


*San Leo*


San Leo e il resto di scarpace87, su Flickr

San Leo di aldoaldoz, su Flickr


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Eger, Hungary









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/15506957.jpg


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bristol


Bristol Skyline by archidave, on Flickr

Liverpool


Sunrise - Liverpool skyline by alancookson, on Flickr


3 Graces by mobilevirgin, on Flickr

Edinburgh


Edinburgh Steeples by Architectural Historian, on Flickr


Edinburgh - Cityscape over Waverley by garethr1, on Flickr


Edinburgh Castle, late evening, spring by byronv2, on Flickr

Glasgow


Park Peaks by Architectural Historian, on Flickr

Oxford


The Dreaming Spires by Lawrence OP, on Flickr

Lichfield


Lichfield Cathedral - Three Spires by Heaven`s Gate (John), on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff


Overview by Brainless Angel, on Flickr


Cardiff skyline from Old Library roof by The Cardiff Story, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Oxford


Teulades d'Oxford by SBA73, on Flickr


Oxford skyline from South Park by Bill Boaden, on Flickr


307119 by Steve Franklin Images, on Flickr


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

great stuff guys!


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Sopron, Hungary









http://v7.nonxt8.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/47878638.jpg?redirect_counter=1









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/51163577.jpg


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Esztergom Hungary









http://v1.cache1.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/53478346.jpg?redirect_counter=2









http://keptar.oszk.hu/014700/014700/1228682011_nagykep.jpg









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/31524345.jpg

Dorog with Esztergom Basilica in the background








http://v5.nonxt3.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/13941955.jpg?redirect_counter=1


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Fettes College by Sh0rty, on Flickr


Donaldson's College by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


UK, Scotland. Edinburgh by dimaruss34, on Flickr


Edinburgh Skyline in early evening by Phil & Catherine Wilkins, on Flickr


Edinburgh skyline from Arthur's Seat by byronv2, on Flickr


Edinburgh Skyline by Stuart Pardue, on Flickr


Scottish Skyline by Rhys Asplundh, on Flickr


Edinburgh Winter Skyline by Mark H Brown, on Flickr


Snowy Edinburgh Panorama by Dougie Mac, on Flickr


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ :cheers:

Budapest Hungary









http://www.flickr.com/photos/curiousexpeditions/478231565/in/photostream/
by http://www.flickr.com/photos/curiousexpeditions/with/478231565/


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Aberdeen


Dreaming Spires I by rxpell, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Moscow, Russia*









http://www.airpano.ru/Photogallery-Photo.php?author=2&photo=108


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*


















http://rozalia.35photo.ru/photo_284070/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*

Roman skyline by Carine&Tom, on Flickr


Rome skyline by alex saberi, on Flickr


Castel Sant'Angelo by kmerrmac, on Flickr


Snow in rome by Oliver Astrologo, on Flickr


fumosi by massimiliano, on Flickr


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

:drool: Thank you for creating this mind-blowing thread, Igor L!

This has got to be one of the most beautiful and incredible photo-threads in SSC.

:applause: Please keep it going...


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

The oldest "skyscraper city" in the world- Shibam, Yemen, continuously inhabited since the 3rd Century CE:









source: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-BDN9eB1wUtA/TgC8ugdcAyI/AAAAAAAAANI/xPJ_aNYD0nM/s1600/CCI06212011_00000.jpg


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shibam, Yemen









source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1f/Shibam_Wadi_Hadhramaut_Yemen.jpg


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sana'a, Yemen:









source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/04/Sana.jpg


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

San'a, Yemen (contd):









source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/94/Sanaa.JPG


Wadidhar








source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1a/Wadidhar.JPG










source: http://world_heritage.jaxa.jp/images/heritage/description/ph0006_l.jpg


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Xian, China










Credit to 'little universe' on the SSC post-
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89159204&postcount=513

Source: http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?threadyear=2011&threadid=86850


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome historical skyline pics....kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*

Dresden citylights by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


[email protected] by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


[email protected] by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


Dresden SKYLINE by ★TONI★ www.COLORSTEPS.com, on Flickr


Dresden Skyline Sunset by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Lausanne, Switzerland









http://www3.unil.ch/wpmu/tnam12/files/2012/02/meteo-Lausanne.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ZEDHOCMMeVs/THkavcUgaGI/AAAAAAAABU8/d5Tlvppn1S4/s1600/Huldenburg+027.JPG









http://i.images.cdn.fotopedia.com/MAqT4TR4noE-A9mBMwlkiSQ-hd/Switzerland/Vaud/Lausanne/Skyline_of_Lausanne_Switzerland..jpg









http://nyaralas.sk/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Lausanne.jpg


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

*VALENCIA | Spain*

Historical vs Modern


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Lancaster


A View of the Ashton Memorial by George D Thompson, on Flickr


City Centre Skyline - Lancaster 2009 by ronramstew, on Flickr


Castle by dpicker, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Durham


Durham skyline at night by DunPharlain, on Flickr


Durham Riverside by Gareth Brown2008, on Flickr


Durham Cathedral by Deirdre Gregg, on Flickr


Durham Cathedral and Castle by michaelsaiger, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Newcastle


Light streams on the Swing Bridge by vdub_er, on Flickr


Sunset in the city by Annie Miller Photography, on Flickr


roofscape - 21/365 by Paul J White, on Flickr


----------



## Hut_17 (Nov 9, 2011)

Amazing pics :drool:


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bath, Somerset, UK*


Bath Skyline Walk di The Kitchens, su Flickr


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

The most annoying feeling is when you see a picture of a place where you have been a long time ago, before you could appriciate it, before you were interested. Bath is like that for me, I was there when I was 15... wasn't really into historical skylines as such, lol.


----------



## VitMos (Sep 17, 2011)

*Makarevsk, Russia*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/etalon-nataly/view/525834/


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

India









http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3518/259templeatbhatkal1.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-iK62IWtpBOo/TudH37GSsmI/AAAAAAAAGFE/Z96pV7B_bCE/s1600/virupaksha+temple+Hampi.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-dMwoQo3jC0U/Tq92BahND2I/AAAAAAAAATA/mkBdDIbtOSg/s1600/Jaisalmer_Rajasthan_India.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-A9pZhC3avy0/T0sriHY9LiI/AAAAAAAACqo/LvUdlU-iFrM/s1600/Amer+Fort+Jaipur.JPG









http://wikitravel.org/upload/shared/0/04/JaswantThada_Lake.JPG









http://indiaadvices.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Tamil_Nadu-history.jpg









http://www.aroratouristservice.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/the-golden-temple-29d.33600950.jpg









http://www.indiatravelblog.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Harmandir-sahib.jpg









http://www.allfamouswonders.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Taj-Mahal-City-View-Pictures.jpg









http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/4602/agra.jpg


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Roma*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Ostrog, Ukraine*









http://igoto.ua/users-data/points/25/24251/photo-4ed75fde4c140.jpg


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

Lublin, Poland


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Pidgirtsi, Ukraine*









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5805/dadon2.ad/0_64b76_48ee554d_XXL


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Odesa, Ukraine*









http://opera.odessa.ua/images/headers/9.jpg









http://visit.odessa.ua/wp-content/gallery/opera/1.jpg









http://library.opu.ua/resources/Nev_PL/Virt_vyst/Odessa/2/3073753_large.jpg









http://s0.tochka.net/travel/g_8714/img_10/09-odessa.jpg


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ try to look for some skyline pictures, I'm sure you'll find some.


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

RKC said:


> ^^ try to look for some skyline pictures, I'm sure you'll find some.


Done!


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Moscow*








http://www.afi-development.ru/ru/projects/map/moscow/aqres


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

Rostov Velikiy










Suzdal


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

They're all so beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florence, Italy*

Florence, Italy from Piazzale Michelangelo by Erik Daniel Drost, on Flickr


what i saw that day by rendarling, on Flickr


View from Duomo, Florence's skyline/cityscape, Italy by SpirosK, on Flickr


Fiorenza by Sienar, on Flickr


Florence skyline by Lois Reynolds Mead, on Flickr


Florence skyline from Pitti Palace by Lois Reynolds Mead, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

excellent pics of Florence!!!

Here is one of Cordoba in Spain. In this shot is the Roman Bridge, the Moorish Great Mosque and the Classical Cathedral


Córdoba by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Szentendre, Hungary.
Four of the ten churches in town, left to right:
Péter-Pál roman catholic church, Szent János roman catholic parish church (XIII century), Belgrade cathedral (Serbian orthodox), Blagovesztenszka Serb estern orthodox church)








http://v17.nonxt6.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/29862176.jpg?redirect_counter=1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*

Habana. by conSTRUKT, on Flickr


Capitolio & the Hotel Strip. by conSTRUKT, on Flickr


looking far. by .Ira, on Flickr


LA HABANA by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

*Ivano-Frankivsk, Ukraine
*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/423806/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/450170/


















http://vk.com/inlight?z=photo9433459...ll-4167976_983









http://vkontakte.ru/photo-972865_201334102



























dapix.livejournal.com


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Amersfoort, NL*

The Koppelpoort (combined land and water gate) and behind some spires of the medieval city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada by Phatness1, on Flickr


Granada by ·Mikel·, on Flickr


Granada by Franz Van Pelt, on Flickr


Granada Skyline by trioptikmal, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Quebec City*

Quebec City par Pensioner Percy, sur Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Coimbra*


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Harlingen*


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

joshsam said:


> *Doornik, Belgium*



When a city hasn't any proper name in english, you're supposed to use its local name in the international forum. That city is called *Tournai*. It's not the first time I see you using a dutch exonym for that city while I'm pretty sure you perfectly know its original name. But you probably just forgot it... :|


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Budapest








from the album:
Budapest Lights by Krisztian Bodis Photography


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Karnoit said:


> When a city hasn't any proper name in english, you're supposed to use its local name in the international forum. That city is called *Tournai*. It's not the first time I see you using a dutch exonym for that city while I'm pretty sure you perfectly know its original name. But you probably just forgot it... :|


Yea dude, I wasn't even thinking about that. Tournai it is indeed. If you wanne be stupid about this, lets call it Turnacum eh. Muggenzifter. Lets wait untill you make the same mistake, I'll be there.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Karnoit said:


> When a city hasn't any proper name in english, you're supposed to use its local name in the international forum. That city is called *Tournai*. It's not the first time I see you using a dutch exonym for that city while I'm pretty sure you perfectly know its original name. But you probably just forgot it... :|


Wow just bite the guys head off why don't you. What a smuck. hno:


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

^^

Thanks a lot! :|

My formal (let's say unfriendly) tone was due to some past issues which led me to some vigilance concerning certain matters and certain people. But there is actually no more to discuss about that here. 


My participation to the thread (let's make my post a not-so-useless one): two smaller belgian cities and a village (which still has the title of "city")


*Mons*(93,000)









*Namur*(110,000)









*La Roche*(4,300)


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*



Harisson said:


> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/463382/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine* more:

Lviv by aligatorpics, on Flickr


Overlooking Lviv by MastaBaba, on Flickr


Дахи Львова by Dmytrenko, on Flickr


Historic Skyline by stelih, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Lviv is always beautiful=)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*

Port Side by SteFou!, on Flickr


Galata Tower by Chris Renk, on Flickr


Galata Tower by SteFou!, on Flickr


Galata Tower by SteFou!, on Flickr


Istanbul by Incite Sustainability, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Anvers, Belgique:









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/168/469748205_e305988068_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/121/286724341_142b528f8e_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5643942904/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eiland/4908027837/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/karelraman/5533858169/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331631698/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## poller1 (Aug 27, 2003)

DOORNIK & ANVERS are very joli.

Some people need to get a life:lol:

Really.

:cheers:


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

*Bologna*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gpollara/6850112790/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lorenzobaldini/4157994004/sizes/o/in/photostream/

>>>>>>


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Lviv is simply stunning, Im really going to have to visit someday. 

Same goes for Bologna as well!


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Amsterdam*





































the museum ship is actually pseudo-historic, it was built as a training project for young unemployed in 1987


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*

Avond sfeer in mokum by lhb-777, on Flickr


Canals of Amsterdam by clod10, on Flickr


Amsterdam Skyline at night by IRGlover, on Flickr


day2119 wed04jan2011 by apicadaybymarielle, on Flickr


Binnen Amstel by night. by lhb-777, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Regensburg in Bavaria, Germany


Regensburg panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Regensburg panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brno, Czech Republic*

Brno by Miroslav Petrasko (theodevil), on Flickr


Overlooking Brno by MastaBaba, on Flickr


Brno skyline by ozchris2, on Flickr


Brno: Skyline by Punch Werewolf, on Flickr


Brno Skyline by Bresserphotos, on Flickr


----------



## eviltowers (Apr 11, 2012)

awesome !!!


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Amsterdam at night*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, France*

Metz Skyline by m.a.x, on Flickr


Le quai des Régates - Metz by e.breizh, on Flickr


Metz by avokaDo_ReMi, on Flickr


Star trails over le Sablon, Metz. by Jerry Brodrick, on Flickr


Metz,France by Šarūnė Upp, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/lvv_468466/


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

^^poetic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*

Sevilla - Séville, Panorama - Skyline by blafond, on Flickr


Sevilla - Séville, Panorama - Skyline by blafond, on Flickr


Sevilla - Séville, Panorama - Skyline by blafond, on Flickr


Otra perspectiva de la Giralda y Catedral by Turismo de Sevilla, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Seville, Spain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Very nice building! :applause:


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

some more shots of Venice


Venice cityscape by barnyz, on Flickr


Venice panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

and one from Munich


Munich by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Madrid*, Spain


Vista de la Plaza Mayor por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr


Vista desde la Basílica de San Francisco el Grande por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr


Azotea Circulo de Bellas Artes por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Linz in Upper Austria


Linz skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Verona, Italy*

verona, italy by danjeffayelles, on Flickr


Verona Skyline Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Verona skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


Verona Skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


Verona12 by C.Pfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ i don't know this city, where is it? i should pay a visit!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You dont know Verona?


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

It was a joke, it is my home town


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Sopron, Hungary








http://v7.nonxt8.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/47878638.jpg?redirect_counter=1


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Kőszeg, Hungary









http://v8.cache3.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/48666169.jpg?redirect_counter=2









http://keptar.oszk.hu/016500/016559/View_on_Koszeg_nagykep.jpg









http://v5.cache6.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/25656481.jpg?redirect_counter=2









http://v2.cache8.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/29233464.jpg?redirect_counter=2


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Pannonhalma, Hungary









http://s8.images.www.tvn.hu/2010/06/06/12/27/www.tvn.hu_76e7f0c041e611966e02b91baafc4a6b.jpg

Tihany









http://pctrs.network.hu/clubpicture/3/9/7/_/tihanyi_apatsag_397706_72993.jpg

Pécs









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/63548003.jpg


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Leiden, NL*


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

There are many fantastic pictures in this thread but some of them are clearly not of "historic skylines" It would be great if people could stick to the subject matter as there are plenty of other threads for other stuff and it seems a shame to clutter this one up


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Hysterical Skylines :lol:


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Erice*

*Erice * is a city in Sicily, southern *Italy*. 
_Erice is located on top of Mount Erice, at around 750m above sea level, overlooking the city of Trapani, the low western coast towards Marsala, the dramatic Punta del Saraceno and Capo San Vito to the north-east, and the Aegadian Islands on Sicily's north-western coast, providing spectacular views_. (wikipedia)


Skyline di Vince the photographer, su Flickr


erice's skyline di monica & max, su Flickr


Erice - Panorama di VEGAFI, su Flickr

looking down to Trapani, from Erice


_HSC7237_bis_Erice di vater_fotografo, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, France*

Untitled by François.C, on Flickr


Place Aguesseau, Amiens, Picardie. by byb64, on Flickr


Amiens Cathedral May 6 2010 by romsey traveller, on Flickr


019/366 - Semaine #3 by spearoo80, on Flickr


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Skrapebook said:


> Hysterical Skylines :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*



[email protected] said:


> http://foto.te.ua/authors/stomik007/photo/26187


The best HS in the world ^^



Skrapebook said:


> Hysterical Skylines :lol:


kay:
A good joke


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

It certainly is awesome, one of the best!

But I think Salzburg is as good imo:


Salzburg skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


Salzburg skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


Salzburg skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

*Krakow*

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/2716/group1k4u0500k4u05066im.jpg

now from a different vantage point:

SCROLL----------------------->








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47053063


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I believe Stockholm havent been in this thread so far.









Foto by: thiasen









Foto by: PJRose









Foto by: Johan Lindstrom









Foto by: Carl-Olof Sjöberg 









Foto by: kurtfeddy 





Gothenburg









Foto by: johanbe


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Beautiful pics! Special wow at the Krakow pano! :cheers:


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

by Soós Bertalan
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/576038_372591046117540_220592117984101_1076975_2071969122_n.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ Budapest? Amazing pic.


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2726/4176720145_db5cb49b58_b.jpg

Stockholm is beautiful


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Zaanse schans, Zaandam, Holland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Floating on water by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


Early spring touching the Stockholm sky by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


Tracks by Tavallai, on Flickr


skyline by snapperjac, on Flickr


Stockholm skyline by priord44, on Flickr


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Lviv*



















Scroll------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Bad foreshortening, unsuccessful photos


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, Stockholm is the winner. Just perfect.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Stockholm 


2010_06_10_IMG_2495 by MrSil, on Flickr


2010_06_10_IMG_2491-PANA by MrSil, on Flickr


STO 20111225 Xmas city shots0074.jpg by LukeBlacks, on Flickr









Source


Stockholm at night by One life together with me and it's magic, on Flickr










:drool:


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Zaanse schans, Zaandam, Holland*



















a collection of traditional buildings from Zaan region displaced here and put together in a historical village


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Seraing, Liège, Belgium*

the last old blast furnaces and steelworks, now closed, photo 2009


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Dordrecht, Holland*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Florence, Italy*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/473481/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Venice, Italy*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/ploschad_svjatogo_marka_vid_s_morja_473687/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/arxitektura_gorod_kryshi_mosty_praga_exija_471878/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/472386/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*St. Petersburg, Russia*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/477319/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/473255/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/472431/


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Tallin Estonia








http://lemarsh.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/2000-east-europe-moscow-00181.jpg









http://www.oustravel.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/tallin-estonia.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

Vilnius Skyline by drrobert1, on Flickr


City Skyline, Vilnius by spixpix, on Flickr


Vilnius Skyline by istorija, on Flickr


Sunny Vilnius by Vic Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/473240/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odessa, Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/tri_devitsy_nad_oknom_474022/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/475767

Lviv - the best :banana:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^
bonus









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/474056/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cagliari, Italy*

sardegna by roelofvrielink, on Flickr


Cielo scuro sui tetti di Cagliari by diego.lecca, on Flickr


Cagliari - Antica skyline by Andrea Lobina, on Flickr


Il nuovo giorno by cernIO, on Flickr


Cagliari skyline by marianello1970, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Utrecht, Netherlands*


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN, PUERTO RICO*

Reference: Credits/Autor: Todos los derechos reservados por Allan Papernick. www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/allanst...n/photostream/












Reference: Owner/Credits Juan Carlos Cruz. Posted by Jaykar on June 23rd, 2011, 05:03 PM at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=609633&page=3


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Salzburg, Austria








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-d0-UpoFiqJM/TZilUkHu9PI/AAAAAAAAAFk/-hDHPs9ZERE/s1600/Salzburg.jpg

Hamburg, Germany








http://www.germanyatchristmas.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Hamburg-Alster-P1000030.jpg

Zürich, Switzerland








http://swisswatching.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/zurich-view.jpg

Strasbourg, France








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/83/Strasbourg_-_Ponts_Couverts_vus_de_la_terrasse_panoramique.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-C38ViEkjJyA/TuPcy16I_7I/AAAAAAAAB5A/CN9P4TmUb9A/s1600/France+Alsace+Christmas+-++Place+Kl%25C3%25A9ber+in+Strasbourg+via+copyright+CRTA+-+Meyer.jpg


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Luxembourg, Luxemburg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6d/Luxembourg_view_from_mountain.JPG

Nürnberg, Germany









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bb/Nuremberg_View_Old_Town.jpg

Stuttgart, Germany









http://www.publicdomainpictures.net/pictures/10000/velka/stuttgart-im-sommer-44421286233267EtmJ.jpg

Nancy, France









http://www.france-panorama.com/photos/zoom/pano-3.jpg


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Culemborg, Netherlands*

a small city south of Utrecht


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salzburg, Austria*

Salzburg skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


Salzburg skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


DSC09645 by prietke, on Flickr


Salzburg by simo2582, on Flickr


Skyline Salzburg , Austria #2 by stijmans.tom, on Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*The Town of Ronda (Málaga, Spain)*


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Ravensburg, Germany*









Ravensburg vom Sennerbad 2005 [GFDL (http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html) oder CC-BY-3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0)], 
von Photo: Andreas Praefcke (Eigenes Werk), vom Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Munich, Germany*


Englischer Garten in München von [email protected] auf Flickr


----------



## xussep80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Granada


Granada Skyline por trioptikmal, en Flickr


Girona


Girona por twiga_swala, en Flickr

Cádiz


Cadiz skyline from the roof of the Camera Obscura por mattneighbour, en Flickr

Toledo


Vista de Toledo por fotEK10, en Flickr

Ávila


Murallas de Avila por bermons, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca


The Cathedral at Palma de Mallorca as seen from the deck of the Holland America cruise ship, NOORDAM por BillGraf, en Flickr

Ibiza / Eivissa


Ibiza 232 2007-08-15 por danielziegert.com, en Flickr

Zaragoza


IMG_5062 Catedral y Zaragoza por Javier Picón, en Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Venice, Italy*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/479146/


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Haarlem*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*


Riddarfjärden (low angle) by ptrlx, on Flickr









Source









Source


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Visby, Gotland Sweden









Foto by: [email protected]™









Foto by: foje64


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Moscow*








Сергей Ершов


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*

2 May: Skyline by veronaberryman, on Flickr


Venice - The Chiesa del Santissimo from Across the Canale della Giudecca by antonychammond, on Flickr


venice, italy by danjeffayelles, on Flickr


venice, italy by danjeffayelles, on Flickr


Venice Skyline by Alessio Piombo Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Podil District, Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://vk.com/my_kyiv


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ 








http://rozalia.35photo.ru/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More *Stockholm*:









Source


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

More from Salzburg

Salzburg skyline by barnyz, on Flickr

Salzburg skyline by barnyz, on Flickr

Salzburg skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Stockholm:


Stockholm sunset by mcveja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Valborg celebrations on Riddarholmen by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


Floating on water by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


Tracks by Tavallai, on Flickr


Early spring touching the Stockholm sky by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


Untitled by stevef325, on Flickr


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

wow, Jerusalem looks fascinating!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ More from Jerusalem:

Israel 021_m by my_cottage, on Flickr


Jerusalem's Old Skyline by Muse of Tragedy, on Flickr


Jerusalem skyline on a cloudy day by LarchValley, on Flickr


Jerusalem skyline by bachrach44, on Flickr


Jerusalem Skyline by carlosdestefani, on Flickr


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Kaposvár, Hungary








original: http://itthon.hu/site/upload/2008/11/Kapos%20panorama.jpg

Szeged, Hungary








http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5299/5550160330_91b4606abe_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4095/4787434099_f864b65e3d_b.jpg


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi, Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/zamok_krepost_sumerki_485583/


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Durham historical skyline in the fog showing the jumbled rooftops with the castle and cathedral

Durham by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*St. Petersburg, Russia*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/petropavlovka_314842/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jaipur, India*

Jaipur - Skyline 4 by jitendar_124, on Flickr


Jaipur - Skyline 1 by jitendar_124, on Flickr


Jaipur skyline by chris 9, on Flickr


Jaipur Skyline by Varun_Singh, on Flickr


Jaipur skyline by SimonQ, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Harlingen*



















The Brown Fleet is often seen around Harlingen on the sea, these are old restaurated sailing ships once us\ed for freight, now for tourism


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Krakow view of the old town from a window in the castle.

Krakow skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Oxford, one of the best historical skylines in the UK, often called the city of dreaming spires

Oxford skyline by barnyz, on Flickr

Oxford skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholms Old town waterfront skyline: 

http://foro.opinando.ws/viewtopic.php?t=393&sid=d95836b471453a9da01231fe76632922


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jaipur, India*

Jaipur, from Above by jitendar_124, on Flickr


Jaipur - Skyline 2 by jitendar_124, on Flickr


ascetic walks by Justin Gaurav Murgai, on Flickr


Jaipur skyline by hannahgrrrl, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*



Romashka01 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dzdz/


...


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

Rome - Italy


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

*St-Petersburg
*, Russia










http://turnas.livejournal.com/30135.html









http://turnas.livejournal.com/30232.html









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/edv-sol/view/568995/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/view/344292/


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Budapest stormy June








https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576615_411838492192795_170710222_n.jpg
by Soós Bertalan









http://www.szeretlekmagyarorszag.hu/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/123.jpg


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful photos, thanks guys :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Stockholm:

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Sweden/Svealand/Sodermanland/Stockholm/photo85811.htm


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

luv this thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florence, Italy*

Fentről még szebb by Franciska, on Flickr


IMG_4444 by bCaff, on Flickr


The Duomo from Above by QuinntheIslander, on Flickr


Florence From a Hill by robert_goulet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olsztyn, Poland*

Olsztyn - city of gold by adabro75, on Flickr


20111221-Olsztyn HDR 1.jpg by Pawelstan, on Flickr


595408025-view3.jpg by lutkus, on Flickr


595369361-building2.jpg by lutkus, on Flickr


Olsztyn - Poland by JoanaKhaki, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Old San Juan, Puerto Rico*

Reference: Author/Credits: Todos los derechos reservados por d13m7 www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7284941076/sizes/l/in/photostream/













Reference: Author/Credits: Todos los derechos reservados por d13m7 www.flickr.com Available at:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7284934778/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Author/Credits: Todos los derechos reservados por d13m7 www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7284938850/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sevilla/Seville (Andalusia, Spain)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

St Martin's Cathedral | Bratislava | Slovakia by SoniaMphotography, on Flickr


Bratislava Skyline by cliff.hellis, on Flickr


Under the New Bridge by Jim Nix / Nomadic Pursuits, on Flickr


Bratislava wide by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


Bratislava. by stefanweihs, on Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Cádiz (Andalusia, Spain)*


----------



## xussep80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Ibiza, Spain


Puerto de Ibiza por Uin Formentera, en Flickr


Dalt Vila por Bionicgarden, en Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sevilla/Seville (Andalusia, Spain)*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Palenque, Mexico*









*Photo by Massimo Borchi.*

*Tikal, Guatemala*


Tikal Guatemala by PIMPTRIX, on Flickr


Tikal, Guatemala by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Teotihuacan, Mexico*









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/serpent-pyramid.htm









http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/teot.htm


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Siena, Italy*


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Siena is a pearl


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palermo, Italy*

palermo, italy by danjeffayelles, on Flickr


palermo, italy by danjeffayelles, on Flickr


Palermo by jenny hair, on Flickr


Panormus by wolandazazello, on Flickr


Palermo by bno20, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ best pics in a while. Beautiful city.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Budapest, Hungary









By: Wiktor - http://indafoto.hu/wiktor









By: Bácskai András - http://www.facebook.com/andrasbacskaiphotos









By: Gehring János - www.facebook.com/pages/Gehring-János-fotográfiái/209008385820416


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

more Budapest:








By: Silveryhawk - http://www.goodfon.com/user/silveryhawk/









By: The13thSin - http://the13thsin.deviantart.com/









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/556241_355887717787873_1005449017_n.jpg









By: Raffay Zsófia - http://blog.raffayfoto.hu/









By: Oláh Gergely Máté - http://www.olahgergelymate.hu/









By: Meyer Károly - http://www.flickr.com/photos/kareszzz









By:http://indafoto.hu/amalgam


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Dresden, Germany:*


Winterhochdruck by thomasstache, on Flickr


Badewasser ist fertig by thomasstache, on Flickr


Eiskalt am Morgen by thomasstache, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*

Peace by Dan Thorburn, on Flickr


Roofs or Rooves? by Dan Thorburn, on Flickr


The ***** in the armour by Dan Thorburn, on Flickr


Rome Skyline by oleadam, on Flickr


Rome skyline from Piazzale Giuseppe Garibaldi, Janiculum Hill by Helen and Greg, on Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sevilla/Seville (Andalusia, Spain)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dijon, France*

France. Dijon. Dijon bell towers view from philipe le bon tower DIJON France /// les clochers de dijon vus depuis la tour de philippe le bon DIJON France L0009948 / R20715 / P119365 by setboun photos, on Flickr


France. Dijon. cathedral sainte benigne and the spire,dijon france /// la cathedrale sainte benigne et la fleche /// L0009702 / R20715 / P119320 by setboun photos, on Flickr


France. Dijon. cathedral sainte benigne and the spire,dijon france /// la cathedrale sainte benigne et la fleche /// L0009702 / R20715 / P119320 by setboun photos, on Flickr


France. Dijon. saint benigne cathedral , dijon bell towers /// la cathedrale saint benigne et les clochers de la ville L0009694 by setboun photos, on Flickr


France. Dijon. Darcy gate and saint Benigne cathedral in city center/// Laporte darcy et la cathedrale sainte benigne L0009682 / R20715 / P119389 *** Local Caption *** view from sofitel by setboun photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


DSC_0343 by William Flynn, on Flickr


Skeppsholmsbron by nabilishes, on Flickr


Swedish House of Nobility by nabilishes, on Flickr


Kungsholmen at Sunset VI by H Sundholm (henriksundholm.com), on Flickr


The Stockholm Skyline at Night from Skeppsholmsbron by Greg Benz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bisoncx (Jan 22, 2011)

*Santiago de Compostela, Galicia, España/Spain*


The cathedral:

Santiago de Compostela por bernavazqueze, en Flickr


"Casa da Parra" in the old town:

Santiago de Compostela 19 por tell, en Flickr


The view from the cathedral's roof:

El cielo de Compostela por Isidr☼ Cea, en Flickr


A general view:

Compostela por Noel Feans, en Flickr


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

*Avignon - France*


Avignon par hsivonen, sur Flickr


Palais des Papes par aeb21, sur Flickr


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

*Cádiz (Andalusia, Spain)*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

for me the best is san Gimignano and Bologna


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bologna , Italy*


Bologna skyline from palazzo malvezzi por mina®, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Gimignano , Italy*


Medieval Manhattan por Allard One, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow siena is amazing



Sergey_A said:


> *Siena, Italy*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Norwich UK


Norwich Cathedral Sunset by Al Glenton, on Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Bautzen*, Germany


Bautzen pano von mcmumpitz auf Flickr


Bautzen skyline von Kristyn Rowland Photography auf Flickr


Altstadt von Bautzen von guukaa auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Zittau*, Germany


panorama 2x von mmeaubert auf Flickrhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/camera-design/3150128754/


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Budapest, Hungary


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Clean Stockholm:

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Katarinavägen Sunset by Hannes R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wroclaw, Poland*

Wroclaw skyline by to.maria, on Flickr


Wroclaw skyline 1 (antique) by prairiejazz, on Flickr


Wroclaw by Dawid Werminski, on Flickr


IMG_0454-1 by james york, on Flickr


Wroclaw Skyline by aspitos4kids, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Barcelona, Spain:










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5727200


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Budapest








http://img8.indafoto.hu/6/9/132229_edf5576f4a0c4d5635b4fa42d2546f9f/12732859_a5892209b15821f4cb5acffc2d7ca3e3_xl.jpg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The warm white summer nights usually reveal the charm of Stockholm:


Stockholm night by Téo Fournier, on Flickr


Golden Stockholm by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice: Domes of St Mark's Basilica by geoff-e, on Flickr


Untitled by flos puella, on Flickr


2 May: Skyline by Quiet Place Photography, on Flickr


venice, italy by danjeffayelles, on Flickr


Venice skyline by lynneayers, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Natural Stockholm:


Stockholm's Wonderful Waterways by virtualwayfarer, on Flickr


2012 06 22_d5000_0062_1 by swedgatch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Varanasi, India*

The view of Varanasi, India. by cookiesound, on Flickr


The Ganges building panorama by [email protected], on Flickr


The Ganges building panorama by [email protected], on Flickr


the gangges river panorama by [email protected], on Flickr


Ganges budiling panoramic map by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Visby, Gotland island, Sweden:











It does not matter how slowly you go so long as you do not stop. by Christolakis, on Flickr


sw_visby_panorama_980 by jan reinhardt, on Flickr


visby panorama by Dahlén, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb / Croatia*











by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glasgow, Scotland*

Glasgow by Irene Purdie, on Flickr


The Main Building, University of Glasgow, Galsgow by watersling, on Flickr


Drama! by sully_glasgow, on Flickr


Glasgow Centre Skyline Cityscape by AndrewJAA, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*:


between two waters (Stockholm - Sweden) by HoMi\nside, on Flickr


View from the Gondolen Restaurant 1 by - Abhimanyu, on Flickr


View from the Gondolen Restaurant 2 by - Abhimanyu, on Flickr


Stockholm sunset by mcveja, on Flickr


2011-001366 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, Stocholm, northern beauty


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning images...:cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*



Ostap19 said:


> http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*

Krakow by Ariaski, on Flickr


Krakow skyline by ORIONSM, on Flickr


Wawel Hill & Royal Castle, Krakow by agroffman, on Flickr


Wawel Hill & Royal Castle, Krakow by agroffman, on Flickr


2009-03-13 03-16 Krakau 135 Wawel by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A post-cardish view of Stockholm:


Stockholm / Estocolmo by Gabi&HisNikon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

- edit: DMCA


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Heidelberg in Germany

Heidelberg Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Heidelberg Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Heidelberg Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Heidelberg Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Heidelberg Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Heidelberg Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Heidelberg by barnyz, on Flickr


Heidelberg by barnyz, on Flickr


Heidelberg by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odes(s)a, Ukraine*









http://ostrozub.com/2012/08/july-2012/


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Moscow*









_(1920×1200)_

by dimasharonov


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing....


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Verona, Italy*


Enjoying the Verona view di Mad Orange, su Flickr


Terrazza_panoramica_Due_Torri_Hotel_2 di Hotel Due Torri Verona, su Flickr


Terrazza Panoramica @ Due Torri Hotel - Panoramic terrace @ Due Torri Hotel di Hotel Due Torri Verona, su Flickr


Ponte Pietra di Gdu., su Flickr


San Giorgio in Braida, en Verona di luisete, su Flickr


Ponte Scaligero from Castelvecchio, Verona, Italy di Paul McClure DC, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Graz, Austria*


Graz di Haf3z, su Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Guanajuato, México:*


Rocker9 said:


> de la página del GIFF




*San Miguel de Allende, México:*


marte said:


> sublimes tomas Rocker, todas para mi coleccion ;-)




*San Luis Potosí, Mexico:*


cristiano28 said:


>


----------



## xussep80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Segovia, Spain


Jose Luis Martín Mayora- Segovia aérea por ovpm, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*


Gamla Stan by renalt130, on Flickr


IMG_0908 by frankie-THE-drunkie, on Flickr


Stockholm skyline from Skansen by markvall, on Flickr


Bridge Near Riksdag by Victor Klykov Jr., on Flickr


Anchored on a white night, Stockholm by Dimitry B, on Flickr


Stockholm 2012 704 by docsineado, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

One more of Stockholm:


Harbour view at dawn by Sir McBjörn, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Istanbul Ferry by tokyo 1, on Flickr


View from the Bosphorus by bizzo_65, on Flickr


Istanbul landscape by bizzo_65, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Florence, Italy*


Florence by c7w7w7, on Flickr


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

nice pictures and histories,,,;thumbup


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Södermalm by simo2582, on Flickr


Gamla Stan, Stockholm by renalt130, on Flickr


Stockholm by simo2582, on Flickr


Stockholm city view 1 by kenaprenguis, on Flickr


Stockholm at Night by terbeck, on Flickr


Valborg celebrations on Riddarholmen by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


A Precarious Walk on the Rooftops of Stockholm by Greg Benz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Kampen*

Kanpen is a Hanseatic city, located on the mouth of the IJssel river (one of the branches of the Rhine delta) in the IJsselmeer. 
In tghe Middle Ages it was a hub of commerce, now mainly a monument city and regional centre. It also (still) has a Protestant theological university.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Cologne with the historic cathedral and church of Great St Martin amongst numerous other churches

Cologne Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Cologne Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


Cologne Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Bath*


View of Bath by Freckled Moon, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Shibam, Yemen:


old Shibam por khaled Nasher, en Flickr


Shibam - Yemen por peterpeers - home alone, en Flickr


----------



## ekamai (Dec 28, 2012)

*Bangkok Thailand*


Olympus Pen E-P1 with Leica Leitz Elmarit - M 28mm, f2.8 asph by pattpoom, on Flickr


----------



## ekamai (Dec 28, 2012)

*Ayutthaya Thailand*


~ Reflection Of The Sky ~ by pattpoom, on Flickr


Wonderful Day by pattpoom, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff (Jun 2, 2011)

*Saint Petersburg*
Photo by Dmitry Bakulin.


«уж небо весною дышало » на Яндекс.Фотках

«Длиннофокусная панорама Мойки» на Яндекс.Фотках

«*****» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Новогодняя панорама» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## petersgriff (Jun 2, 2011)

*Saint Petersburg*
Photo by EGRA


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egra-look/view/604458/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egra-look/view/583474/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egra-look/view/529992/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egra-look/view/480683/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egra-look/view/566745/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egra-look/view/563067/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egra-look/view/549621/


----------



## ekamai (Dec 28, 2012)

*Ayutthaya Thailand*



Wat Ratburana by B℮n, on Flickr


My postcard of Ayutthaya by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Moscow*









by ivrieziya









by Fla$h


----------



## ekamai (Dec 28, 2012)

*Bangkok Thailand*










The GRAND Palace, The most stunning architecture Bangkok Thailand by Fah Rojvithee, on Flickr 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/visbeek/4008902811/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/visbeek/3991889479/


----------



## petersgriff (Jun 2, 2011)

Bonus - *Petersburg historical Skyline from 1861*.
Restoration by *moonaway*:
http://moonaway.livejournal.com/17846.html

Preview:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/moonaway/view/476613/

Full size (*Attention! Achtung!* Size *17.3 MB* and your IE will probably tell "nicht schiessen! kaputt, ich bin kapitulieren!"  ):
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5817/24491813.0/0_745c5_b7f9e36b_orig


----------



## VitMos (Sep 17, 2011)

*Kalyazin, Russia*








http://vk.com/kinofly?z=albums2123014
















http://megakubik.livejournal.com/26968.html


----------



## VitMos (Sep 17, 2011)

*Sergiev Posad, Russia*








http://onepamop.livejournal.com/644395.html?thread=6031659


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Not bad :cheers2:



VitMos said:


> *Kalyazin, Russia*





ekamai said:


> *Bangkok Thailand*


Skyline? 
Hmm ... one (or two buildings) can't be considered "skyline".


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*

Sanaa's skyline, Yemen by Stefano Politi Markovina, on Flickr


Sanaa Skyline by askance222, on Flickr


Minaret in Sanaa skyline by askance222, on Flickr


Sanaa Skyline by askance222, on Flickr


The skyline of Sanaa by hanming_huang, on Flickr


Old City of Sanaa - Yemen by Michele F., on Flickr


----------



## xussep80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Segovia, Spain


Segovia on a winter afternoon por Carla Carvalho Tomas, en Flickr


----------



## xussep80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Montoro, Spain


Montoro, Córdoba por almadrid, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:


Floating Hostel by AbhijeetVardhan, on Flickr


The View.. by AbhijeetVardhan, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*



Romashka01 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/moopus/


----------



## VitMos (Sep 17, 2011)

*Suzdal, Russia*
by Gendalf


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Rostov Kremlin, Russia*




























by michaelt1980


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Edinburgh


Edinburgh from Corstorphine Hill by kenny mccartney, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

Moscow, Russia


















































































Pics by saoirse


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Würzburg*, Lower Franconia, Bavaria (Germany)


Würzburger Turmparade im Morgenlicht von Robert Schüller auf Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ Stunning shot


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


amomilano said:


> san giminiano (tuscani italy)
> photo de flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm* in wintertime:


Stockholm winter skyline by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


Old Town ice reflections by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


Salt Lake Sunset by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Historic skylines ftw!!!


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam skyline by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Skyline by kath.m, on Flickr
_______________​


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*London, UK*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/ne-uderzhalas-592243/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Amsterdam*









by nan_kebab









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterned/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Quebec City* * - CANADA*


Québec sunset by Max Potvin, on Flickr


Québec City by CCNQ, on Flickr


Québec, chateau frontenac par Bénédicte Jourdier, sur Flickr


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Dresden:*


Dresden Skyline II by Pixelwiese_Photography, on Flickr


Stück in Germany - Dresden After the Bombing, Way after the Bombing by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


Badewasser ist fertig by thomasstache, on Flickr


Eiskalt am Morgen by thomasstache, on Flickr


Dresden my love... by fresch-energy, on Flickr


Skyline Dresden by helmuthess, on Flickr


DD Skyline - Canaletto-Blick - 29.03.09 by worthy - xaleo, on Flickr


Dresden Tag und Nacht by Zeitfixierer, on Flickr


Dresden am Morgen by Zeitfixierer, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

isaidso said:


> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3049/2967844920_093d9199f1_o.jpg


:wtf: Historic skyline?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Igor L. said:


> Historic skyline?


Your comment has to be one of the strangest comments I've read all week. You realize that Quebec City is over 400 years old, right? That Quebec City has built a few modern buildings doesn't suddenly mean the rest vanished into thin air. :nuts:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Love the photos of Dresen and Quebec City!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

isaidso said:


> You realize that Quebec City is over 400 years old, right?


We're talking about a particular image.
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3049/2967844920_093d9199f1_o.jpg - is dominated by modern high-rise buildings. :bash: This is not a HS.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bologna, Italy*

Bologna Skyline by ...utopiacere... - [Michele Lapini], on Flickr


Morning Bologna skyline by Global Ranger, on Flickr


IMG_6606 by Art History Images (Holly Hayes), on Flickr


IMG_6602 by Art History Images (Holly Hayes), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

One more of Stockholm:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/efradera/8465238170/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*St. Petersburg, Russia*









http://egra.35photo.ru/photo_391550/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Istanbul, Turkey*









http://iskhakov.35photo.ru/photo_376177/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://sav-in.livejournal.com/


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

Moscow








asominskiy


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teekay-72/8458460259/in/pool-stockholm_at_night/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Tallinn, Estonia*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/estonskie-kartinki-602678/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm* (again) 


Skyline by ptrlx, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Moscow, Russia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/7066811923/in/set-72157629790519965/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm* in winter time:









http://www.travelstyle.gr/portal/gr/destination_articles.php?dest_id=0&id=11295


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala, Sweden*:


Uppsala by afeman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Stockholm:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greenwood100/8566970136/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yoanesquer/8541919437/in/set-72157628910658081/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yoanesquer/8541921187/in/set-72157628910658081/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tumbling-dice/8566797472/

:cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Česky Krumlov, Czech Republic*



























http://4j-ukraine.livejournal.com/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*:


Stockholm, Gamla Stan - Kornhamnstorg par nerdmeister23, sur Flickr


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Moscow*








vanh1to92


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*:

early morning


Stockholm early morning at Skeppsholmen with the ship 'af Chapman' par Magnus Heaven, sur Flickr


Golden Gleam par Jussi V, sur Flickr

vs evening


Stockholm par Globalviewfinder, sur Flickr


Stockholm par Globalviewfinder, sur Flickr

vs night


Stockholm par Globalviewfinder, sur Flickr


Stockholm par Globalviewfinder, sur Flickr


Earth hour 2011 par Fredrik Eklöf, sur Flickr

during Earth hour


earth hour 2009 par pilapix, sur Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Perast, Bay of Kotor, Montenegro*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/priroda-chernogoriya-609884/


----------



## undercontrol (Feb 5, 2012)

*Santiago de Compostela*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Bucharest, Romania:










https://www.facebook.com/UltimulEtaj


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*



Romashka01 said:


> by me


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Munich, Germany*



Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> www.confutura.de


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*:


Ship at Dock by larugaglaser, on Flickr


2011-001659 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


The Stockholm Skyline at Night from Skeppsholmsbron by Greg Benz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Bamberg*, Bavaria (Germany)









http://www.hellomagazine.com/travel/201204167748/Bamberg-Germany-photo-gallery/


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Lübeck*, Schleswig-Holstein (Germany)



Jobaneu said:


> The towers of the old hanse town Lübeck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Sana'a, Yemen:*


Bab ul Yemen, Sana'a by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Yemen: maisons et jardins du vieux Sanaa. by claude gourlay, on Flickr


Yemen Felletti 33_00 by alfredo_felletti, on Flickr


yemen - sana'a by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr

Sana'a is one of the oldest cities in the world and has one of the best, if not the best, well-preserved old city and a unique architecture that is found nowhere else outside of Yemen. The old city is a World UNESCO Heritage Site today. It has a elevation of 2250 meters which makes its climate very pleasant all year round.

*Shibam, Yemen:*


shebam Manhattan of the desert, tribal region of Hadramawt, northeast Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr

The ancient city of Shibam is likewise a World UNESCO Heritage Site and is known as the "first skyscraper city in the world".


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Moscow*



mr. MyXiN said:


> *29.03.13*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Mont Saint-Michel, France:










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...21474714.97044.418468848224288&type=1&theater


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

ROME









by *pieter arnolli*, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

An Easter update from *Stockholm*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/christofferboman/8598045130/in/set-72157626443295177/

*Happy Easter, everybody!*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

This spring is special to *Stockholm* because the low tide has revealed the two XVII century vessels near the island of Kastellhomen:


IMG_7421edit by JanL8, on Flickr


IMG_7444edit by JanL8, on Flickr


Den Grå Ulven by leif.hammar, on Flickr


Den Grå Ulven by leif.hammar, on Flickr


The wreck at Kastellholmen by leif.hammar, on Flickr


The wreck at Kastellhomen by leif.hammar, on Flickr

More information: Sunken Ships Revealed In Sweden Thanks To Low Tide In Stockholm Waterfront. (the new was published on 29th of March)


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Samara, Russia










photo by gelio


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ What a pleasant surprise! :cheers2:


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Wasserburg am Inn*, Bavaria (Germany)


Wasserburg am Inn - Panorama von Helmut Reichelt auf Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://general-kosmosa.livejournal.com/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen, Denmark:


Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Minsk, Belarus*



Vadim DM said:


>


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Winter in Stockholm:









Picture credits belong to Berndt-Joel Gunnarsson

The gasholder we see in the picture will be replaced by an exclusive skyscraper 'Gasklockan' that was proposed by Herzog & de Meuron.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*









http://www.kempinski.com/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Not exactly a skyline, but rather a nice panoramic view of Gamla stan in Stockholm. The Riksdag (the Swedish Parliament) building is at the front, the Royal opera to the left, the Royal castle to the right:


Stockholm - Riksdagshuset par Rolandito., sur Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Salzburg, Austria*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/zaltsburg-614097/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*

San Marco & The Doge's Palace by N+C Photo, on Flickr


DSC_6908 by nomad496, on Flickr


Untitled by flos puella, on Flickr


Untitled by flos puella, on Flickr


Venice - The Chiesa del Santissimo from Across the Canale della Giudecca by antonychammond, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









http://scorpio.35photo.ru/photo_495991/


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Rostov Velikiy (Russia)*

posted by *soniuts*

pavel-paladiev


pavel-paladiev


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Toledo, Spain*









http://paseosmadrid.com/









http://www.aforca.org


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Moscow, Russia*









http://www.airpano.ru/Photogallery-Photo.php?author=3&photo=49

This is the best photo of Moscow (in my humble opinion).


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Granada, Spain.*









http://www.playasenator.com


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholm:


IMG_7776 by HEFA75, on Flickr


20130317125759.jpg by davidelmlund, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Rome, Italy*









http://www.teatrium.net/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Aït Benhaddou, Morocco*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/marokko-ait-benxaddu-653329/









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aït_Benhaddou


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gothenburg, Sweden*


Morgon i Göteborg by ida_ahlstrom, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Nuremberg, Germany*









http://camrador1.livejournal.com/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


City on Water par Patberg, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Cluj, Romania*


Two Towers at Night by sonykus, on Flickr


Hazy moon above the city by sonykus, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Now And Then by sonykus, on Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Würzburg*, Lower Franconia, Bavaria (Germany)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/picturaluce/5229470982/
Tower View from the Residenz - HDR von Kim D. S. auf Flickr


Winter Nacht in Würzburg von mattrkeyworth auf Flickr


The towers of Wûrzburg von Lars Odemark auf Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Moscow, Russia*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/novodevichij-monastyr-655547/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*









http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/41650.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Cologne, Germany*









http://vk.com/citytour


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ottawa, Canada*









http://vk.com/citytour


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Bologna - Italy*

Bologna skyline from palazzo malvezzi di mina®, su Flickr



Panoramic of the Bologna skyline di Gab & Liz, su Flickr


the two towers di Ron Layters, su Flickr


Bologna - panorama from Kenzo Tange towers di Lorenzo Baldini, su Flickr


Bologna dalla mia cucina - sera di magellano, su Flickr

This is how Bologna used to be in Middle Ages:


Manhttan o Bologna... ? ? ? di Tiziano., su Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









http://vk.com/citytour


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*









http://vk.com/citytour


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Rovinj, Croatia*


Morning Rovigno by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://vk.com/typovyy.lviv


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Edinburgh, Scotland, UK*









http://viewofthedrew.com/international/scotland-ireland


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/o-lebedyax-682001/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


_DSC4825 by Flashh137, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Tobolsk, Russia*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/na-zakate-683718/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/468902/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Gamlastan panorama 01 res 2000 by Grishasergei, on Flickr


View from Nacka Strand by AdamTje, on Flickr


IMG_2543 ed by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Stockholm Sweden by mhalawani, on Flickr


Stureplan by mesgateaux, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Tallinn, Estonia*


















http://camrador1.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Hamburg, Germany*









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:AlsterPanorama.jpg


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://photocentra.ru/work/305924


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Salzburg, Austria*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/zaltsburg-685770/


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

Gdańsk, Poland

by XKF


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Salzburg, Austria*









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Old_Town_Salzburg_across_the_Salzach_river.jpg


----------



## DGerg (Nov 13, 2010)

*Budapest bridges*

Chain bridge

Lánchíd oldalról by Tiberius Faber, on Flickr

Margaret bridge

Hungary - Budapest DSC_1651 by
Lukasz Dobrowolski, on Flickr

Old Elisabeth bridge (destroyed in WW2)

1940. Budapest postcard, Elizabeth Bridge/Régi Erzsébet-híd by elinor04 BACK again, on Flickr

New Elisabeth bridge (1964)

Erzsebét Híd by Sara Capparella, on Flickr

Freedom bridge
 
Freedom Bridge by
Laika ac, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Stockholm, Sweden:*


Stockholm skyline including city hall at night by Digital-Daze, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Poreč, Croatia*









http://bern.35photo.ru/photo_572910/


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Sevilla*


Impression Sevilla - Top of Giralda por dave_ew, en Flickr


Vistas de la Giralda desde la sede de turismo de Sevilla por turismoytren.com, en Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*LYON*'s historical skylines, from four different vantage points:

1. Jardin des Chartreux


DSC_0014 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_0018 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_0016 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_0017 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_0031 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

2. Rue de l'Alma


DSC_0857 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_0859 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

3. Jardin de la Grande-Côte


DSC_0745 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

4. Quai Tilsit


DSC_0160 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_0171 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_0993 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

You can see the modern skyline too here and here.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm Sweden




























Taken by me


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

Przemyśl(Poland)








by Tomek Trojnar

Kraków(Poland)








by arekolek


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*

Prague, Czech Republic by TheDarkscorpio, on Flickr


comunism by -Luisfer-, on Flickr


prague charles bridgge by Tatra Photography, on Flickr


Bridges over Vltava (Prague) by baddoguy, on Flickr


The night changes many thoughts by litla, on Flickr


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

Toruń(Poland)








by student.if

Grudziądz(Poland)








by film.cyfrowy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Gimignano (province of Siena, Tuscany), Italy*

Top of the hill by sramses177, on Flickr


Looking down from San Gimignano, Italy by webby1956, on Flickr


The Towers from San Gimignano by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

Malbork(Poland)








by bohdansw
Kwidzyn(Poland)








by adamgolba
Gniew(Poland)








by Mariusz Wróblewski


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

Świdnica (Poland)
















by um.swidnica


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florence, Italy*

Florence, seen from Monte di Firenze by Trevor.Huxham, on Flickr


Firenze. by theworldexplorer, on Flickr


Florence Skyline by Chiseled Light, on Flickr


Florence Sunset by SudipD - Blogger, LION, Social Media Consultant, on Flickr


Florence Skyline, Italy by Srihari_vn, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Wainyapu Village, West Sumba, Sumba Island, NTT province, Indonesia* (this houses can be 30m long)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pra-yudi/6859981648/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pra-yudi/6854044236/in/photostream/


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Edinburgh, Scotland:*


Edinburgh Castle v Balmoral Clock by Colin Myers Photography, on Flickr


North Bridge & Old Town, Edinburgh by Colin Myers Photography, on Flickr


Edinburgh from Calton hill by Graeme (Beautiful Edinburgh) Ross, on Flickr


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

Książ(Poland)








Kielce(Poland)








by ciupo35


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

The snow-white Stockholm:


Östermalm par gerikson, sur Flickr


----------



## Titus-Pullo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Strasbourg*, France :









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alois9/9689440730/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7831418636/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9460503379/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fclaria/5318209404/​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*YORK | UNITED KINGDOM*

View of York and Minster by KopeX, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Astrakhan. Russia.*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3206373/


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

Bożków(Poland)








by andwieczorek
Chojnik(Poland)








by Krzysztof Góralski


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

Przemyśl(Poland)

















by fotokrupa


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Rome:*


Vue des toits de Rome - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*

vienna_skyline_by_bigmikeattt-d3iwjgd par BigMikeAtTt, sur Flickr


Vienna Skyline par ruttigur, sur Flickr


Vienna skyline par Anura in Canberra, sur Flickr


Vienna Skyline par ActiveSteve, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholm captured by forumer Freki:



FREKI said:


> Stockholm - Sweden


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

Lublin(Poland)








by bi.gazeta
Poznań(Poland)








by plot


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm Sweden on a sunny day in January




























Taken by me 2014-01-22


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

Kraków(Poland)
































by Paweł Krzan


----------



## mmielu (Dec 26, 2011)

Przemyśl (Poland)
















fot. Tomek Trojnar


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


view from Skeppsholmen par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr


view from Skeppsholmen par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Trogir, Croatia:*


Rooftops of the Historic City of Trogir, Croatia by nikobogio, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rodez*, France


Rodez - Grand Site de Midi-Pyrénées (Golf du grand Rodez) par Compte officiel du Comité Régional du Tourisme, sur Flickr


*Uzès*, France


France Uzes par oedalbye, sur Flickr


*Pamiers*, France - Church of Notre-Dame-du-Camp to the left, then Cathedral of Saint-Antonin, and the _Tour des Cordeliers_ to the right.










by cojjack (Panoramio)


*Coutances*, France


_SYL2861 par Sylvain Oliveira, sur Flickr


*Le Puy-en-Velay*, France


le-puy-nuit par ebeez photo, sur Flickr


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Celaya Mexico


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

Chełmno(Poland)








by turfoto
Olsztyn(Poland)








Przemyśl(Poland)








by plfoto
Gdańsk(Poland)
















by elpolako,rivelv


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates guys


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Nantes, France*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/caputarietis/5665150845/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Only one item of real importance and visibility on this skyline, but damn, is it iconic or what:


View of Clermont-Ferrand from the Parc de Montjuzet by Πichael C., on Flickr


Clermont-Ferrand Mont Juzet 8265 by photostudio63 photographe clermont ferrand, on Flickr


Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme: vue sur la basilique romane du haut de la tour de la Bayette, cathédrale gothique Notre-Dame de l’Assomption by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


Clermont-Ferrand - Vue de Chamalières 300 mm 8534 by photostudio63 photographe clermont ferrand, on Flickr

Also, a city blessed with many great observations points, from what I can see.


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Seville 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eduardocagney/12528921734/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Seville










http://www.flickr.com/photos/azofaifophoto/12571804853/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Warsaw:*...older parts of the city 


Skyline of old town Warsaw, Poland at sunset by marccoshs, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Rome:*


Rome Skyline by ddbrown4, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Stirling:*

At first, I thought this amazing photo was from France, but no...it shows the skyline of the scottish town Stirling with the 975 m. high mountain Stuc a'Chroin in the back 


Stirling Castle and Stuc a Chroin by delphwynd, on Flickr


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

Lublin(Poland)
















by Marcin Tarkowski


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Scroll ->









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12624548724/in/set-72157640336685264/lightbox/


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Prague:*


"Prague towers" by Karel Hrouzek P H O T O, on Flickr


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

Kraków.
























by Paweł Krzan


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Bergamo, Italy*


Bergamo di Jacopo.Colombo, su Flickr


BERGAMO di lupus alberto, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*

Cruising the Baltic No. 43 St Petersburg 3 par rockhunter, sur Flickr


The Heart of Saint Petersburg par gráce, sur Flickr


@Saint-Petersburg par feels00good, sur Flickr


Skyline St.Peter par Andreas Jo, sur Flickr


@Saint-Petersburg par feels00good, sur Flickr


Sankt Petersburg II par Sergio_85, sur Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Mantova, Italy
*


Mantova di Geko Studio, su Flickr


panorama da ponte san giorgio di (spat), su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Genova, Italy*


Genova skyline di StefanoD, su Flickr


Zena. La Superba di opi3ss3, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos from Genova :cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Firenze, Italy*


florence di ___BoeR___, su Flickr


Florence, Italy di ljology, su Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Marstrand, Sweden*:









http://www.markanor.se


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*

True love lasts forever par chris.chabot, sur Flickr


Budapest par HerringCoveMike, sur Flickr


Sun City par PhoenixRoofing164, sur Flickr


Budapest par kutlukocabas, sur Flickr


Budapest skyline 2 par Have Blog, Will Travel, sur Flickr


Budapest Skyline par danus78, sur Flickr


Budapest Skyline par [email protected], sur Flickr


Blue hour shot of Budapest Skyline par Pixcells, sur Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Cordoba, Andalusia*


Córdoba por Mr.Bone, en Flickr


Puente Romano- Córdoba por Stauromel, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Salzburg, Austria:*


Salzburg1 von KB Flickr auf Flickr


Salzburg von KB Flickr auf Flickr


Salzburger Träume (Explore) von Martin Fischhaber auf Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing - 15th Century Forbidden City Skyline*










Forbidden city by clausdavidsen, on Flickr









01100169 tmp by 随风闯荡, on Flickr



​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Classical Stockholm, Sweden*:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kaffealskare/14035297992/


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Dresden, Germany:*


Dresden Cityscape von iEiEi auf Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Old Stockholm seen from west looking east










Taken by me


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Segovia, Spain:*


Segovia "skyline" von nacho bokeh auf Flickr


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

*Oleśnica(Poland)*








*Warsaw*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Turin, Italy*

torino B&W by semaone, on Flickr

Turin 03/12/2012 by matteoselva, on Flickr

Skyline senza Mole dall'ufficio by massimo druetto, on Flickr

Les toits de Turin by Boccalupo, on Flickr

Torino Piazza Reale by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr

Torino dalla mongolfiera by Francesca Special K, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:


Östermalm par gerikson, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Norwich, UK
*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/canarytraveller/11285950164


Norwich Winter Skyline by RJ Fairweather, on Flickr


Norwich Skyline by Paulo78, on Flickr


2012 10 07 | 281 by NickWoods, on Flickr


2012 11 26 | 331 by NickWoods, on Flickr


2013 01 15 | 15 by NickWoods, on Flickr


Norwich Skyline by jammo s, on Flickr


Norwich Skyline by Skip..., on Flickr


Norwich City Sunrise 2013 by Skip..., on Flickr









https://flic.kr/p/c2duY1


In the City by Skip..., on Flickr


Snowy Norwich Awakes by jammo s, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/melkirby/13453394394


Winter Sky by Gerry Balding, on Flickr


Snow City by Skip..., on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anglia24/2496338657

A truly beautiful city.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Stockholm #10 par Don McDougall, sur Flickr


Stockholm #1 par Don McDougall, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/onefiftyeight/5634222521/in/photostream/


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*mexico city*


gratteciel said:


> *Por TVZ Design*
> 
> *Tomada el 22 IX 2014*
> 
> ...


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Naumburg, Germany:*

Sonnenaufgang by Richi_ART, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/sugarmeloncom/6260798012











https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgedd...57647746222037




















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11104677505/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/116254...7643174553284/


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Rome:*

The sunset under the clouds by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*:

20140828-DSC05319.jpg by danpeake, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*:

The Iconic shot of Edinburgh, Scotland by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Sighnaghi, Georgia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5681403360



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/parwissimus/sets/72157630926873606


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Łódź, Poland:*









*source*: instagram.com/papaciak


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Kamov Ka-52 Alligator, Paris Air Show 2013 by IFM Photographic, on Flickr


Boeing 787 Dreamliner, Paris Air Show 2013 by IFM Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Celaya


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*:

Stockholm-22 by SpeedyRS, on Flickr


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

Merca
Somalia, old Medieval city


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

Kasbah Amerhidil
Morocco, XVIIe century












William Warren
​


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

Stockholm- Sweden-68.jpg by Joshua Zhu, on Flickr


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

Kasbah Ait Ben Hadou
Morocco, XVII century




maroc 09 076 by rachid.c, on Flickr


Maroc - Aït-Ben-Haddou - Vallée du Draâ by Thierry B, on Flickr
​


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

Essaouira
Morocco, XVIII century




Essaouira by danielcavalcante90, on Flickr​


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Vitebsk, Belarus


abyshto said:


> Вiцебск. погляд на Успенскi сабор й стары горад


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118706116#post118706116


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*AMSTERDAM*



Michiel said:


> Een paar plaatjes, gemaakt tijdens de Dag van de Architectuur:
> 
> 1. Vanaf het Doubletree hotel
> 
> ...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*:

Florence by pureassionhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Prague*









http://rakmartin.35photo.ru/photo_767526/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Saint Petersburg*


















http://smelov.photo/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Budapest*


















http://smelov.photo/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Nice mix of Paris' historical skyline in the foreground and the contemporary skyline in the background:



KiffKiff said:


> Paris by apparencephotos, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

SAE United said:


> *Kostroma*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Nesvizh*









http://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnik/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Bangkok*


The Royal Crematory (Phra Meru) of Her Royal Highness Princess Bejaratana by weerakarn April 6, 2012


The Royal Crematory (Phra Meru) of Her Royal Highness Princess Bejaratana by weerakarn April 6, 2012


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Colores De Praga. by Marco Wence, on Flickr

Prague by night from Charles bridge by [email protected], on Flickr

Church of Our Lady before Týn by Normann Photography, on Flickr

River Vltava and the bridges by Nitin's Photography ....away for a while but will , on Flickr

Prague-18 by franciscoriosanderson, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Zagreb*


IMGP7335 by Hrvoje Joe Topic, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Rab*


Rab - panorama by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Poput broda - Rab i njegove crkve - Like a ship - Rab and its churches by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


Isle of Rab by werner boehm *, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Korčula*









http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Корчула


Korčula old town by J♡onbicykle, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Saint Petersburg*









http://turukhano.35photo.ru/photo_804040/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Florence*









http://photographers.ua/photo/panorama-florentsii-473481/


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Moscow


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Munich, Germany:*

Munich Old Town with Frauenkirche and Sankt Peterkirche - Germany by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

^^ :cheers2:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*London*:


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









https://vk.com/lviving


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Valldemossa*









http://www.cruisingexcursions.com/excursion.php?ID=3427


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Tallinn*


















http://smelov.photo/category/estonia


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kolomna*









http://des317.35photo.ru/photo_846430/


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

*Krakow, Poland*

SCROLL-------------->








https://www.flickr.com/photos/rudlin/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Pskov*









http://nau.35photo.ru/photo_870427/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Hohnstein*









http://bern.35photo.ru/photo_770149/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kharkiv*









http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Amsterdam, the Netherlands*:

Hello Amsterdam! by albert dros, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Ukraine*

*Lviv*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/475767


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Prague*









https://vk.com/album21712887_193833149


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Vienna*









https://vk.com/album21712887_191024542


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

Kasbah of the Udayas
Rabat, Morocco, XIIth century




Les oudayas by cafard cosmique, on Flickr​


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://samnamos.livejournal.com/37459.html


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ great pic


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Cork, Ireland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mickpmurphy/6774129244/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Angers, France*



Neric007 said:


> Panorama from Angers Castle 2012-08-12 173608 [Explore 19 Jan 2013] by AnZanov, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Moscow*









http://melikhov.35photo.ru/photo_879625/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Chernivtsi, Ukraine*


Chernivtsi panorama by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


Chernivtsi by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


Chernivtsi panorama by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


chernivtsi_112 by Darriuss Royce, on Flickr


Chernivtsi by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


Chernivtsi by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


Winter came to Chernivtsi by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Serpukhov*









http://evgeniymorozov.35photo.ru/photo_859741/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Amsterdam*



























http://smelov.photo/category/holland-2012


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Solovetsky Monastery*









http://vlad3770.35photo.ru/photo_878005/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Tallinn*



























http://mir-mak.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber*









https://vk.com/stanislav.glybovski


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Nuremberg*

Nuremberg in the 19th century








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuremberg

Nuremberg in the 21st Century








https://vk.com/stanislav.glybovski


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Munich*









http://www.geo.fr/voyages/guides-de-voyage/europe/allemagne/baviere/munich


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Catedral desde el Espolón by David, en Flickr
Catedral de Burgos de nit - Burgos Cathedral at evening by Josep Mª Pascual, en Flickr
burgos (E)


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Dubrovnik*









http://croacia.com/


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

Kænugarður said:


> :wtf:
> 
> 
> ^^ ^^
> :wtf: Historical Skylines?


*Someone needs to perfect or have a better understanding of the English language.* "Historical" _doesn't_ necessarily mean 'old' in an age sense of the word. An historic event can be today, last week or 1000 years ago. The same goes for our built environment.

If this thread was called* "Ancient" or "Medieval" skylines*, that would be a more accurate description of what people are posting on here. Some of those Birmingham images you've chosen to use contain some "historic" buildings within a modern context.

After all, many American & Australian cities have "historic" buildings less than 50 years old. Change the thread title .... or give me a break


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

*City of Worcester *- England




























My home town. (Worcester - pronounced 'Wuster')


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

2_*Sandblast*

You're the only one in this thread who didn't understand the thread name.
P.S. I've never heard someone say 'Burj Khalifa is an excellent example of historic architecture'.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Even in English it is implied that "historical" doesn't refer to contemporary history unless specified. And the thread contents makes it explicit what kind of history we're talking about.


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

Asilah
The old Medina of Asilah, Morocco




ASILAH, MOROCCO by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, sur Flickr


Asilah by Rosmarie Wirz, sur Flickr


Walls and medina facing beach by Sue Hutton, sur Flickr​


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

Roman Forum 
Roma, Italy




Roman Forum (Rome, Italy) by domingo leiva, sur Flickr​


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

Bagan
Medieval temples, Myanmar 




Myanmar Temples [Explore #50] by Romain GAC, sur Flickr


Bagan overview by Bert Lubbers, sur Flickr​


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Rovinj*









http://croacia.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Salzburg*









https://vk.com/stanislav.glybovski


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Even in English it is implied that "historical" doesn't refer to contemporary history unless specified. And the thread contents makes it explicit what kind of history we're talking about.


I do beg your pardon. Enjoy your Eastern European 'love-in' on this thread. utterly boring.


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

^^ ^^


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Trogir*


Dawn on Trogir (Croatia) by Flitshans, on Flickr


View on Trogir by Katja Rupp, on Flickr


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

Marrakech
The XIIth century minaret of the Koutoubia mosque, Morocco 



Royal Mansour, Marrakech by LostNCheeseland, sur Flickr​


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Mont-Saint-Michel
France









www.vipbags.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Fira, Santorini*
/Greece/


















http://smelov.photo/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Russia*

*Borovsk*









http://photographers.ua/photo/rozhdestva-presvyatoy-bogoroditsy-pafnutiev-borovskiy-muzhskoy-936826/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Edinburgh, Scotland, UK*









www.classicalmusicmagazine.org


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Moscow*











by Dmitriy Chistoprudov


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Great angle over the historical skyline of *Rouen* that I found on the page of an appartment for rent on Airbnb:










https://www.airbnb.fr/rooms/5828290


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*

tbilisi by giorgi gvilava, on Flickr


Evening in Dzveli Tbilisi by whereisemil, on Flickr

DSC_0571 by Maria Savenko, on Flickr


Evening in Dzveli Tbilisi by whereisemil, on Flickr

Early 1900's




























Source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Granada, Andalusia, Spain*









http://photographers.ua/photo/muraveynik-943963/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Bologna, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gff/16988535070/sizes/k/


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

Damn, Bologna look great!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Vilnius*:

_MG_4170.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_4215-Pano.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_3951.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr

_MG_3948.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Frias, Spain*


Panorámica Frías by Paula, su Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Akhaltsikhe, Georgia*


Akhaltsikhe, Georgia by kryzysowy_huragan, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Florence, Italy*









http://photographers.ua/photo/947348/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Moscow, Russia*









http://photographers.ua/photo/949233/


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Cusco*
*Perú* 
















​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Sigüenza, Castilla la Mancha, Spain

Siguenza (21) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Sebastián, País Vasco, Spain

San Sebastián desde el monte Igueldo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Chinchón, Madrid, Spain

Chinchón en panorámica by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Albarracín, Aragón, Spain

Albarracín (27) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tortosa, Catalunya, Spain

Panorámica de Tortosa by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Onda, Castellón, Spain

Onda (Castellón) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Toledo, Castilla la Mancha, Spain

Toledo (2) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Segovia, Castilla y León, Spaon

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Arévalo, Castilla y León, Spain

Arévalo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cuéllar, Castilla y León, Spain

Cuéllar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tordesillas, Castilla y León, Spain

Tordesillas by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Zamora, Castilla y León, Spain

Zamora by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Consuegra, Castilla la Mancha, Spain

Consuegra by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Дisiдent;129147119 said:


> *Title:* Old Havana skyline during the sunset.
> *Location:* Havana, Cuba.
> *Info:* Old Havana is the city-center (downtown) and one of the 15 municipalities forming Havana, Cuba. It has the second highest population density in the city and contains the core of the original city of Havana. The positions of the original Havana city walls are the modern boundaries of Old Havana.
> Old Havana is a UNESCO World Heritage Site.
> ...


***


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Next---------------->


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Cusco*
*Perú* 

















​


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









http://photographers.ua/photo/a-night-in-prague-581933/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Russia, Samara 30s - 50s


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*









http://photographers.ua/photo/mobilofoto-iphone-lavra-kiievo-pecherska-lavra-947522/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara, Russia*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^ Tell me please, you have a large collection of ugly pictures of the Stalin era? I just wanna know how long it will last.


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Oplot-M said:


> ^^ ^^ Tell me please, you have a large collection *of ugly pictures* of the Stalin era? I just wanna know how long it will last.


*Oplot-M*
Je suis Junta
Location: Kyiv
Kyiv Junta
icard:

No need to move to the political motives in this photo thread. Ok?


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^
no politics, it's just business ©



@rtem said:


>


^^
This is not the skyline. hno:



@rtem said:


>


^^
It's not a historical buildings. hno:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Verona, Italy*









Verona, Veneto. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## engelard (Dec 27, 2015)

looks nice!


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Riga, Latvia*









http://photographers.ua/photo/novogodniy-privet-iz-rigi-956118/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Bergamo, Italy*









https://flic.kr/p/pXLFa6


Bergamo Città Alta - Bergamo Old City in the fog by Mrkit99, on Flickr


Bergamo by Radu Emil Nutiu, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Zagreb, Croatia*









https://www.hihostels.com/tripbooks/zagreb-1242


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Tallinn, Estonia*









http://photographers.ua/photo/tallin-yanvar-2016-959919/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Krakow, Poland*









http://krakow4u.pl/fotoblog-Pawel-Krzan-czerwiec-2015.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*









http://photographers.ua/photo/vilnius-morning-3-950593/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Arzamas, Russia*









https://yandex.ru/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Werfen, Austria*









http://photographers.ua/photo/hohenwerfen-castle-1078-g-967875/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Dubrovnik November 2012 by CBrug, on Flickr


Dubrovnik by MB aus D, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Motovun, Croatia*









http://croatiareviews.com/istria


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Edinburgh, Scotland, UK*









http://ua-tour.org/









http://bsi-ukraine.com.ua/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Salzburg, Austria*









http://www.fodors.com/world/europe/austria/salzburg/gallery









http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/wi...blue-hour-works-its-magic-on-salzburg-austria


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/alandreamworks/8663731757/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


















http://gfed.livejournal.com/


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

*Krakow, Poland*


















http://krakow4u.pl/









https://www.facebook.com/zatrzymanewobiektywiepl/?fref=photo


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Ghardaia, Algeria*


















http://www.stephencodrington.com/TravelDiaries/North_Africa_Travel_Diary_2011_13.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Krakow, Poland*









https://www.facebook.com/foto.ulicki/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

domtoren said:


> Culemborg


..


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://igor-salnikov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*A few Swahili cities on the East African Coast:-

Lamu- Kenya*

















Hempstone Wanjala photos








By Eric Lafforgue


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Zanzibar - Tanzania*



























Hempstone Wanjala photos


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Mombasa old town - Kenya*









http://whatgreenhome.com









http://www.blackpast.org/gah/mombasa-kenya-ca-900-d


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

*Krakow, Poland*









https://www.facebook.com/krakow4upl-121521041204784/?fref=photo


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Ghent, Belgium*


Ghent: Castle view towards the River by Falcdragon, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^excellent find!


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Moscow, Russia*


by Anna Gerasimova, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Moscow, Russia*









https://photographers.ua/photo/rooftops-in-moscow-983850/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Krakow, Poland*









http://krakow4u.pl/


----------



## BelgradoBratce (Apr 10, 2016)

:cheers:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


_MG_4799_web - Prague skyline from the Powder Tower by Alex DROP, on Flickr


_MG_4305_web - Prague skyline from Smetanovo Embankment by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Würzburg, Northern Bavaria, Germany*









http://www.masterbiology.eu/information/the-city/









https://blog.westernunion.com/the-five-best-places-to-travel-in-the-spring/


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

*Krakow, Poland*



Kraków cityscape by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


Cracow cityscape by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Oxford


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Edinburgh


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

*Krakow*




































*https://www.facebook.com/krakow4upl-121521041204784/?fref=photo*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BURGOS - SPAIN*



. por Christian Ceacheerre, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ÁVILA - SPAIN*



Avila por Luis Rosado, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA - SPAIN*



Santiago_de_Compostela por hbua, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CUENCA - SPAIN*



Más nieve en Cuenca (L) por Fernando Carreras, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEGOVIA - SPAIN*



Segovia por Jesus ZB, en Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Florence, Italy*









https://photographers.ua/photo/una-bella-giornata-985242/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Torun, Poland*









https://photographers.ua/photo/nochnoy-torun-nem-torn-991568/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam Nights por ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, no Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kathmandu, Nepal*









http://iuriyshevchenko.livejournal.com/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Orléans, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lelewan/18922390846/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*London, UK*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vechernie-chasy-994550/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kirillov, Russia*









http://sedoff.35photo.ru/photo_1234114/#author/1234114


----------



## Criticalhun (Feb 15, 2015)

*Budapest, Hungary*









































































https://www.facebook.com/CzakoBalazsPhotography/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Historic Prague by Tim A. Bruening, on Flickr


Prague Castle by Pedja Pepic, on Flickr


Prague : Roofs and bell-towers by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SEGOVIA SPAIN*​


Segovia por Alycia, en Flickr 



Segovia, general por Javier Enjuto Garcia, en Flickr 



En la niebla esperando la noche Segovia por Dany, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEDRAZA, SEGOVIA SPAIN*​


Pedraza( Segovia ) por Navatobo, en Flickr 



Pedraza vista del castillo por Guillermo Jano López, en Flickr 



Vista nevada de Pedraza desde el cementerio por Descubre Pueblos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FRÍAS, BURGOS SPAIN*​


FRÍAS (BURGOS) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr 



FRÍAS 2 (BURGOS) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr 



Tomando el castillo de FRÍAS por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice !


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

*Kraków, Poland*




































https://www.facebook.com/PawelKrzan.krakow4u/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Aberdeen*



















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aberdeen


Aberdeen Skyline by Sarah Collie, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13219098965/


Aberdeen City skyline. by graeme reid, on Flickr


Foggy by Jo Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria, Germany*









http://www.bavaria.by/brewing-traditions-rothenburg-ob-der-tauber









http://www.frankentourismus.com/cities/rothenburg-ob-der-tauber/


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Shibam, Yemen*

Shibam by Santiago, su Flickr

Shibam by Barsawad, su Flickr

Shibam by Will De Freitas, su Flickr

Shibam by tommaso boschi, su Flickr

Yemen by michel.tahar, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*

Sana'a by Colin Hewett, su Flickr

Sana'a sunset by Cristiana Fiorentini, su Flickr


Old Sanaa, Yemen (10732756906) [CC BY-SA 2.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.0)], di Rod Waddington from Kergunyah, Australia (Old Sana'a, Yemen), da Wikimedia Commons


Sana, Yemen (4324282209) [CC BY 2.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0)], di yeowatzup from Katlenburg-Lindau, Germany (San'a, Yemen), da Wikimedia Commons

sana'a by Saide Sala, su Flickr

Sana'a Old City, Yemen by Rod Waddington, su Flickr

Yemen - Sana'a by dianadrz, su Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ What is the conservation status of these beauties there, given the armed conflict in the country?


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Florence, Italy*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1046889/


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









https://photographers.ua/photo/nochnye-ogni-pragi-1-1055214/


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Rostov Velikiy*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/recent/users/nnp1603/album/157411/view/702948


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ fantastic. And I think it would even be better at night if the towers are lighted.


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

*Kraków, Poland*









https://www.facebook.com/jeremiasz.gadek/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE&fref=nf


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Tallinn, Estonia*









https://photographers.ua/photo/tallinn-novogodniy-1055012/


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

*D E L F T. | T h e. N e t h e r l a n d s.*


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Edinburgh, Scotland, UK*









http://getbg.net/search/edinburgh/


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Moscow*



il fenomeno said:


>


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









https://vk.com/vd.photo


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://stepbystep-hdr.livejournal.com/281182.html


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Mont Saint-Michel, France*









https://www.urlaubsguru.de/reisemagazin/mont-saint-michel-normandie/









http://cestbeaulamanche.com/2015/01/26/grandes-marees-mont-saint-michel-les-photos-du-week-end/


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Amsterdam, Kingdom of the Netherlands*





































*http://fotolupa.pl/galeria/panoramy-holandia.html*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Wow, great angle of Amsterdam!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the 9500 years old Tel Aviv- Yafo 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaffa


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Beijing, China*


Forbidden City (Palace Museum) 01, Beijing, China (Original 30.6k x 6.6k =201.9M pixels) by zwzzjim, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Grodno, Belarus*









https://vk.com/typical_grodno


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Česky Krumlov, Czech Republic*









https://500px.com/petrkubat


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Dresden, Germany*









http://www.manuelirritier.com/shop/dresden-at-dusk-ii


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Tblisi, Georgia*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...24448252.1073741833.1759431623&type=3&theater

Hmm, maybe I can find better quality alternatives...


----------



## xussep80 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Barcelona
*


Anotherme said:


>


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Paris, France
*









:lol:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Oxford
Oxford by David W, on Flickr

Oxford Epic Sunset 2017 by Dr Stanislav Edward, on Flickr

Oxford by Matt Landells, on Flickr


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

*Kraków, Poland*









*https://www.facebook.com/zatrzymanewobiektywiepl/
*








*http://krakow4u.pl/*









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelczykpiotr/*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Some historical skylines of Europe: *Paris - Milan - Budapest - Monaco - Florence - Nice - Vienna*


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*CÓRDOBA*









http://www.rumbo.es/hoteles/img/espana/cordoba.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Malta* (I presume La Valletta)


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> *Paris, France
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And reality:


Golden hour by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Tel Aviv-Yafo , Israel *

Old town of Jaffa and Tel Aviv city, Israel by Vladimir Israel, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Kazan*, cathedral AND mosque










https://twitter.com/StanCollymore/status/879666129253302272


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Istanbul*
silhouette by Gürkan Uçak, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Caen, France*










https://twitter.com/besnehardbenoit/status/967474107926372352










https://twitter.com/ArnaudSCHNHR/status/967456833500864513

Not often that you see a building that provides an entire skyline by itself:










https://twitter.com/CaenOfficiel/status/966366612185067522

EDIT: You can see the main landmarks from all over the city, apparently:










https://twitter.com/CaenOfficiel/status/966229586064347138










https://twitter.com/Julie_Clavel/status/966642132248297474










https://twitter.com/CaenOfficiel/status/965289287146143744










https://twitter.com/Manu14480/status/963313011514540032


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

ILCOMEBACK said:


> *ARZAMAS Russia* pop 95000


...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

ILCOMEBACK said:


> *Rostov Russia *pop 31000


...


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv, Ukraine* 









https://photographers.ua/SergiyKrinitsya 









https://photographers.ua/MiroslavVidrak


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Kyiv, Ukraine* 































































Pics by Maxim Ritus (a.k.a. m_a_d_m_a_x)


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Venice, Italy* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/vid-s-kolokolni-kampanille-1145358/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ wow...


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Seville









https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4704/39031650485_bc8722ece3_b.jpg









https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4653/26057462768_647c49de9d_b.jpg


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv, Ukraine* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/na-dobranich-lvove-1162161/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Istanbul, Turkey* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/angry-birds-1178467/


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff Wales UK








St John's Church, Cardiff by DJ Leekee /Lee Smith, on Flickr

St John's Church, Cardiff by DJ Leekee /Lee Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Verona, Italy* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/verona-1177103/

*Bergamo, Italy* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/bergamo-2-1177654/


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Mont-Saint-Michel, France*


Mont Saint Michel 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/28241596033/


Mont-Saint-Michel by philippe MANGUIN photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Menton, France*


************_264162611_menton by mj Kim, sur Flickr


************_339294284 by mj Kim, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Paris, France*


Petit Palais et Grand Palais, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Grand Palais, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Opéra Garnier, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Musée du Louvre, Tour Eiffel, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Invalides, Tour Eiffel, Notre Dame, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Notre Dame, Tour Eiffel, Colonne de Juillet, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Place Vendôme, Opéra Garnier, et Basilique du Sacré-Coeur, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Bonifacio, France*


Bonifacio by Claude Chilot, sur Flickr


Bonifacio by Laurence Gervason, sur Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Rome, Italy.*


Roma. La línea de la Historia. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Florence, Italy* 


















https://photographers.ua/Gunar/album/75624/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia* 









https://photographers.ua/Gazda/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv, Ukraine*


















https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Berezhany, Ukraine*

Berezhany is a historic small town in Ternopil Region of Ukraine.









https://www.ukraine-is.com/en/must-visit-berezhany/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ lovely find


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Venice, Italy*









https://photographers.ua/photo/pered-grozoy-1208034/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Subotica, Serbia*


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Cochem, Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/henk-meijer/38302669531


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Viseu, Portugal*









Photo by José Manuel Gouveia


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev_Pechersk_Lavra


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Florence, Italy*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1216328/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Pisa, Italy*









by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ great pics, keep up the good work...


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Iphofen, Germany*


Iphofen im Winter by Jan Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

SAN MIGUEL DE ALLENDE, MEXICO


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Tallinn, Estonia*









https://photographers.ua/photo/zimniy-tallin-1219514/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Tallinn, Estonia*









https://www.nafta.ee/production-service-location-service/locations/estonia


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Riga, Latvia*









https://www.profi-tour.by/kruizy/shvetsiya/tallinn-stokgolm-tallinn-riga/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alexandru.mircea said:


> great pics, keep up the good work...


Indeed great, very nice photos; well done to all


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Rochlitz, Saxony, Germany*









-16°C by Ronny-1976, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Florence, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25957198477/in/photostream/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Passau, Germany*


Passau Oberhaus by Ralphs kreative Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Riddarholmen, Stockholm by Christer Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dresden, Saxony, Germany*

Dresden im Abendlicht III by Uwe Kögler, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Luxembourg City, Grand Duchy of Luxembourg *

Ville de Luxembourg in morning sun by Johnny Mignot, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*

Fairytale Tallinn by Piotr Gaborek, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Salzburg, Austria*
















Aerial View of Salzburg Old Town, Austria | Anshar Images


Aerial View of Salzburg Cathedral, Fortress Hohensalzburg and Old Town of Salzburg, Austria




ansharimages.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Rome, Italy*
















Migliori quartieri di Roma per comprare casa | UniCredit Subito Casa


Quali sono migliori quartieri di Roma dove comprare casa e vivere? Una panoramica sulle zone più prestigiose, dal Centro Storico a quelle più periferiche.




news.unicreditsubitocasa.it


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*

Go With the Floe by Slawek Staszczuk, en Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, take a look at this old shanghai skyline  
Old Shanghai, 1930s, river embankment. by Philippe Freyhof, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

@Zaz965 
The same perspective in 2021 








by 士琦 on 500px


​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

Skyline of Copenhagen by Michael Abid, en Flickr


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Cusco*

Perú










Source​


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Halle/Saale

Kitsch by Philipp Götze, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Erfurt


Erfurt by Ralf Krause, auf Flickr









by User:Thuringius - Wikimedia Commons wikimedia commons


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Zamora, Mexico


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Puebla, Mexico


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Stralsund, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany*

Stralsund 22 by Peter Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Paris, France*








Croissant de lune by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Teotihuacan, Mexico


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*








*







*








Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Turin, Italy*

Torino by Aurelio Desogus, on Flickr


Turin in 1880s (in the background, the Mole Antonelliana u/c)
















File:Maggi, Giovanni Battista - Torino - Panorama.jpg - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Le Puy en Velay, France*

Le Puy en Velay (Haute Loire - 43) by Nicolas JENVRIN, on Flickr

Le Puy en Velay by claude Hodez, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/2hbFMGe

Le Puy-en-Velay de nuit by pigosse, on Flickr

Le Puy en Velay de nuit by Fabrice Durand, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/BUP2xM

Le Puy en Velay » St Michel d'Aiguilhe, 2006 by bergeje, on Flickr

On the rock by Valerian67, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Świdnica* town, Poland


























Świdnica z lotu ptaka - Fotografie lotnicze z drona - Filmowanie dronem i zdjęcia z drona | Warszawa,Kraków,Wrocław,Poznań


Świdnica – Przedstawiamy dziś miasto położone na Przedgórzu Sudeckim w województwie dolnośląskim! Zachęcamy wszystkich do udostępniania naszych postów Pokażmy wszystkim te …




www.flyrecord.pl


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

shanghai 1930
Old Shanghai, 1930s, river embankment. by Philippe Freyhof, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City 1948 - 1952


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Cholula, Puebla, Mexico

The church is over a pyramid (not a mountain)


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Bangkok, Thailand*








Bangkok by Enrica F, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Tallinn, Estonia*












__





Interesting facts about Estonia | Just Fun Facts


Estonia, a country in Northern Europe, faces the Baltic Sea and Gulf of Finland. The official name of the country is the Republic of Estonia. Estonia borders the Baltic Sea on the west, the Gulf of Finland on the north, Latvia on the south, and Russia on the east. The official language of Estonia is




justfunfacts.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Prague, Czech Republic*








© Ser Grey


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Toledo - Spain









Toledo city wall









Toledo Alcazar


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*

Historic center of Lvov city at night close up by Thùy Dương Phạm, en Flickr


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*CUSCO*

PERÚ

Cusco and its rainbow, from the bell tower of the church of San Francisco












Cusco and the domes of San Sebastián, the Apu Ausangate mountain bathed in the last rays of the sun and the moon












The church of La Compañía de Jesús, built on the temple of Amarucancha, made with the purpose of removing prominence from the Cathedral of Cusco and competing with it in beauty, baroque style.












Source​


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Zürich, Switzerland*

ZURICH BY NIGHT - Zürich, Switzerland by Patrik S., on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Paris, France*








Near Bastille by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Cochem, Germany*

Cochem an der Mosel zur blauen Stunde by Andreas Schumacher, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*

München Panorama by Joerg Lutz, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carcassonne, France*

Carcassone by Thelma Gatuzzo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Altenburg, Thuringia, Germany*








Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Madrid, Spain *

Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Uzhhorod, Ukraine*








Link


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*AREQUIPA*

*PERÚ *










Fuente








Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*CUSCO*

*PERÚ*




























Fuente​


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Tallinn, Estonia*

Tallin by cromeo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*

evening at the river by funtor, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Venice, Italy*








Link


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*LIMA* 
*PERÚ*









Fuente
​


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Yangon, Myanmar*

Shwedagon pagoda by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Bangkok, Thailand*








Sunset at Wat Arun by Michał Konkołowicz, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Viru gate in Tallinn, Estonia by Frans Sellies, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sucre, Bolivia*


Sucre inolvidable by Runa59, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Gimignano, Italy*

San Gimignano by Lorenzo Gaudenzi, en Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Verona, Italy

Verona´s Skyline by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr

Verona at sunset by Gianfranco Vallillo, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/bJVE7Z

Verona by Alberto Ceresato, on Flickr

Panoramica carica.... by cricazz, on Flickr

Verona by silvio burro, on Flickr


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*CUSCO*

*PERÚ*










Source


​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*

Mirador by onas mer, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
















Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Civita di Bagnoregio, Italy*

Civita di Bagnoregio by Jeff Damron, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Khievf said:


> Arzamas in the early 1900s. Photographs by Maxim Dmitriev
> 
> View from the bridge on the river Tesha
> 
> ...


----------



## KAEX (9 mo ago)

*Basel, Switzerland*









source: Home - Amber Bar


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Zhovkva, Ukraine*








_Photo by Maxym Ritus_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Zürich*_, _*Switzerland*

Zuerich by night by Rene Schaedler, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Vienna, Austria*








Rathaus und Christkindlmarkt by Wolfgang Pichler, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Prague, Czech Republic*








_Photo by Yaroslav Boklazhuk_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Krakow, Poland*








_Photo by Yaroslav Boklazhuk_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Bagan, Myanmar*_








Panorama of Bagan Sunrise by Ahmad Syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## D A R K (4 mo ago)

STOCKHOLM


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Prague, Czech Republic*








_Photo by Yaroslav Boklazhuk_


----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

*Tallinn*








By: Tiit Veermäe
Link: Vaata vanalinna: tasuta audiogiidituur „Võimukants“, Harju maakond


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Wasserburg am Inn, Bavaria, Germany*








Wasserburg by Camera Obscura Monaciensis, on Flickr


----------



## KAEX (9 mo ago)

*Zürich, Switzerland*

source: FSR 2017, ETH Zürich, 12.-15.9.2017 – FSR 2017


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Stockholm, Sweden*








Aerial panorama of Stockholm, Sweden by Pavel Shkuratov, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Taxco, Mexico*








Taxco by Laurent Espitallier, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)

Arzamas -Russia


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)

Tula-Russia


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)

Tambov-Russia


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)

Kazan-Russia


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Córdoba, Spain









Puente Romano de Córdoba








*
Alcázar


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Prague, Czech Republic*








_Photo by Alex Altgauzen_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
















_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)

Piter











https://sun9-9.userapi.com/impg/8nQRL2Kc4Nhq1zXaKja8f8zFnkOYY0Ewdto9qw/pPhSqQtLpHI.jpg?size=1080x1223&quality=95&sign=75bb72b73f531d569ae1ec03fe31344c&type=album


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

Tallinn.















Pictures taken by me.


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*AREQUIPA* 

PERÚ




























Source
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

CUSCO
PERÚ










Source








Source
​


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
















_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

*Tallinn, Estonia.*








​Source.


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kraków, Poland*

Krakow by night by Jeremiasz Gadek, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)

ISTRA









Gamerwall.pro


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv, Ukraine*








_Photo by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)

Kolomna- 100 km south-east of Moscow









VK.RU


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Malbork, Pomeranian Voivodeship, Poland*_








_Photo by Yuriy Labay_


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I don't know if Instagram stories can be embedded, in any case this is Baia Mare from Northern Transylvania aka Maramureș. Happy New Year!



https://www.instagram.com/stories/dan_vezentan/3006225558431724466/


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Munich, Bavaria, Germany*

Christmas time in Munich by Cyril Gosselin, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Krakow, Poland*_

Cracow before Christmas by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)

Piter


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
















_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)

Kazan











https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/zdorovs/16627846/1375408/1375408_original.jpg














https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/zdorovs/16627846/1371823/1371823_original.jpg


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

ILCOMEBACK said:


> Kazan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop lying.

This is not a historical skyline. Almost all the buildings in this picture are new buildings.


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
















_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)

Vyborg



































ГЛАВНАЯ


Фотографии




mityarazum.com




[/URL]


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)

Valday












https://mityarazum.com/


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)

Tymen











https://celes.club/uploads/posts/2022-05/1651971065_41-celes-club-p-tyumen-tsentr-goroda-krasivo-foto-44.jpg


----------



## ILCOMEBACK (Jun 19, 2014)

Valaam



















Bonus


----------

